# Lower laguna madre (arroyo city)



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

I have fished it for about 2 months and I am still a bit lost. I have caught fish but at random locations. I need a mentor of some sorts to help me out. I dont want exact coordinates or gps locations. Just what to look for and a few heads up on how to fish lures. I usually use bait but I want to learn on colors and ways to use lures. I have a cougar sc-17 that can get me into about anywhere. So we can use my boat or yours doesn't matter. Split costs of course.


----------



## fish:30 (Aug 26, 2011)

*fellow san benito fisher*

david from san benito, steve here also from san benito also been fishin the LLM for about 15ys. been fishing hard 8yr on boats from inshore to offshore. hit me up where do normally fish maybe i can give u a few pointers...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well there you go. Kudos fish:30

TH


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

fish:30 said:


> david from san benito, steve here also from san benito also been fishin the LLM for about 15ys. been fishing hard 8yr on boats from inshore to offshore. hit me up where do normally fish maybe i can give u a few pointers...


Wow it is a small world when a good high school friend extends a hand. Mr. Perrreezz we will hit the water soon.


----------

